# WUHAN | CTF Finance Center | 475m | 1558ft | 84 fl | U/C



## Thanial

^^ correction: upcoming supertall that will likely never see the light of day. More to the point you've posted nearly 1500 times in around a month :uh:


----------



## everywhere

Thanial said:


> ^^ correction: upcoming supertall that will likely never see the light of day. More to the point you've posted nearly 1500 times in around a month :uh:


Off topic: Lot's of news and comments in select areas... :lol:


----------



## z0rg

Wuhan Riverfront Erqi Parcel

Wuhan, China

SOM’s multi-disciplinary approach to city building makes a global statement at Wuhan’s Erqi district. Architecture, structural engineering and city design came together to create a new green, transit-oriented riverfront business district, cultural center, and residential community connected to a landscaped public park along the Yangtze River.

China’s tallest tower rising from a central cultural park, a green heritage trail angling through the new district to a revered Revolutionary site, and a serpentine, tree-lined pedestrian and bicycle bridge flowing to the riverfront park are all part of a new 90-hectare commercial center for Wuhan.

This livable, walkable redevelopment is centered on an iconic 707-meter mixed-use tower of office, hotel and residential, and the world’s tallest observation deck at a height of 668 meters.

Project Facts

Site Area: 83.60 hectares
Project Area: 2,600,000 m2

http://som.com/content.cfm/wuhan_riverfront_erqi_parcel


----------



## KillerZavatar

668 meters could even stay highest observatory when Kingdom Tower is built, at least looking at a diagram the observatory also looks to be between 650m and 700m. :cheers:


----------



## azn_man12345

Any estimates for the floor count? 150ish?


----------



## ZZ-II

azn_man12345 said:


> Any estimates for the floor count? 150ish?


The top section doesn't seem to have much floors. So i guess 100+ floors ok, but not over 130.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i am suspecting the top section is like a tower, not many floors, just an elevator up to the top observation deck, maybe restaurant. :cheers:


----------



## comet the cat

This tower will look very nice when finished


----------



## teddybear

wow awesome!


----------



## Thanial

sorry for bumping the thread, no major news but this project is now on CTBUH.

It's listed as Wuhan Riverfront Erqi Tower, should the thread title be changed?
It seems to definitely be a building as well for those who thought this one might be a tower (because of how thin it is).
Here's the link http://skyscrapercenter.com/wuhan/wuhan-riverfront-erqi-tower/14382/


----------



## ZZ-II

Thanial said:


> sorry for bumping the thread, no major news but this project is now on CTBUH.
> 
> It's listed as Wuhan Riverfront Erqi Tower, should the thread title be changed?
> It seems to definitely be a building as well for those who thought this one might be a tower (because of how thin it is).
> Here's the link http://skyscrapercenter.com/wuhan/wuhan-riverfront-erqi-tower/14382/


At least "Riverfront Erqi Tower" would sound alot better than the current title.


----------



## China Hand

Thanial said:


> sorry for bumping the thread, no major news but this project is now on CTBUH.
> 
> It's listed as Wuhan Riverfront Erqi Tower, should the thread title be changed?
> It seems to definitely be a building as well for those who thought this one might be a tower (because of how thin it is).
> Here's the link http://skyscrapercenter.com/wuhan/wuhan-riverfront-erqi-tower/14382/


I think so. Wuhan already has many tall buildings, a booming economy, and a desire to do well and show this to the rest of China and the world.

I would wager this gets built, to 700 metres and with the 688 observation deck.


----------



## KillerZavatar

it's a long term proposal i think this will not start for a long time (a few more years)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What an amazing design :drool: Reminds me of Foster's Russia Tower but skinnier.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> it's a long term proposal i think this will not start for a long time (a few more years)


and because of that i think it's possible the height maybe will change until it really starts.


----------



## Nigel20

This would raank amoung the tallest skyscrapers in the world if it's built.


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> and because of that i think it's possible the height maybe will change until it really starts.


if the height changes, let us hope upwards :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> if the height changes, let us hope upwards :lol:


What else ?


----------



## yankee fan for life

I kind of like the design.


----------



## dunefreezer

ThatOneGuy said:


> What an amazing design :drool: Reminds me of Foster's Russia Tower but skinnier.


+1.

Exactly what I said in one of the earlier posts in the thread.

I guess not much information will be on this tower since the proposal does not stand solid and that it will take years.


----------



## Julito-dubai

New Image on gaoloumi


----------



## KillerZavatar

hope we get some news on this project again one day. :cheers:


----------



## Myster E

Wish I had the like button for the phone app! Thats one sleek looking beast!


----------



## Myster E

....double post!


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> hope we get some news on this project again one day. :cheers:


yeah, i really can't wait for this to get a go :cheers:


----------



## Julito-dubai

model image of the tower


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks great, slim tower, but doesn't look too slim like i first thought on the renders. :cheers:


----------



## no_gods

The top looks a bit strange though


----------



## ZZ-II

no_gods said:


> The top looks a bit strange though


Yes, it doesn't fit to the design. But i don't think it's final yet.


----------



## Thanial

No no Wuhan! Get rid of that spire! The building looks amazing without it grrrr.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I agrre, but it is also way too tall for this area. Totally disproportional.


----------



## krkseg1ops

There is hardly any area in the world where 700m+ building wouldn't stick out :lol:


----------



## cfredo

^^
Besides that, there is a +600m tower rising on the other side of the river.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Yeah at least taper it to a crown of some sort. Didn't mind it before but yeah now it just irks me. Hope they'll reconsider. Either leave it flat or make something a bit more elaborate than a stick.

On second look though it appears to be more of a broadcast antenna. I'd imagine space there would be highly desirable for signals but either way, this just looks odd with a spire stuck on.


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

Nah it would look kind of silly if it just had a flat top. A spire makes sense for a building with this shape.


----------



## erbse

*I updated the first post of this thread with the new visualizations.*


I don't know, it doesn't really look too promising to me. The new supertall in Tianjin (Termite Hill) is way superior when it comes to awe-inspiring design.

This Wuhan one seems like a Kindom Tower Jeddah ripoff, pretty much... :dunno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

cfredo said:


> ^^
> Besides that, there is a +600m tower rising on the other side of the river.


didn't realize they were so close. riverview plaza doesn't seem to be that far either and Wuhan Center has a 400m side tower planned as well, so the area will look extremely tall with 4x 400m monsters :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

erbse said:


> *I updated the first post of this thread with the new visualizations.*
> 
> 
> I don't know, it doesn't really look too promising to me. *The new supertall in Tianjin (Termite Hill) *is way superior when it comes to awe-inspiring design.
> 
> This Wuhan one seems like a Kindom Tower Jeddah ripoff, pretty much... :dunno:


what's that new supertall you are talking about?


----------



## cfredo

^^
I guess, by "Termite Hill" he means the Rose Rock IFC in Binhai.


----------



## erbse

_Thanks, indeed, Rose Rock is the project I'm talking about._


Back to the Wuhan project.


----------



## FM 2258

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ I agrre, but it is also way too tall for this area. Totally disproportional.


haha....there's no such thing as too tall on this forum! 

I want to see this project go forward. I've haven't been to Wuhan yet, from what I've heard it's a very nice city.


----------



## China Hand

If they do something with the top of this, it could become a real stunner.



Julito-dubai said:


> model image of the tower


----------



## comet the cat

^^
Wow, I just love how it dwarfs the other skyscrapers (?) by so much! It looks so dominating!


----------



## Julito-dubai

More coming for Wuhan


----------



## ZZ-II

That would be a cool design for a 700m tower . Just imagine floors at arround 700m and an open space OB-Deck above :drool:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

China Hand said:


> If they do something with the top of this, it could become a real stunner.


Something like the top of the old version of Goldin 117 maybe?











also, LOL at the buildings leaning back to try to look at the top:nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Julito-dubai said:


> More coming for Wuhan


is this the 501m wuhan project z0rg currently is trying to find sources for?



z0rg said:


> By the way, I'm trying to open a thread for a new 501m tower in Wuhan. Huge pity I can't find sources, hope it's not fake lol


_from the Hua's Tower thread_


----------



## Julito-dubai

I just checked the google earth images. A lot of buildings have been demolished where they plan to build this...


----------



## noms78

The tall slim pyramid design shown in the first few pages does not look good.


----------



## lowenmeister

new video about the project
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODg1NTI2Mjc2.html


----------



## iogeon

So weird, did a school study abroad project on this site a few years ago. Wonder if it will be totally redeveloped from what i saw.


----------



## lowenmeister

The Wuhan government are trying to sell the site to the highest bidders now,this project might move forward faster than we think.
http://www.wpl.gov.cn/pc-315-69852.html


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
greenland please.....!


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ greenland please.....!


And hopefully a megatall :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Since the concept tower was already above 700m, this one has real potential and the developers will know about the other megatall rising, so if they want the tallest in the city, it must be megatall :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

^^*New renders and description from SOM*^^
Now titelt as "The Wuhan Jiang’an Riverfront Business District" 
Looks Incredible awseome

*Project Facts*
Location: Wuhan, China
Design Completion: 2011
Site Area: 83.60 hectares
Project Area: 2,600,000 m2
Market: Master Plan, Mixed Use
Service: Architecture, Structural + Civil Engineering, Urban Design + Planning



> The Wuhan Jiang’an Riverfront Business District master plan establishes an expanded vision for sustainable development along the Yangtze River. Situated on a former railyard and factory site in Wuhan, China, the brownfield redevelopment incorporates industrial heritage and historic monuments into a reimagined urban fabric, most notably a nod to the historic railway worker’s uprising in 1923 that led to the formation of China’s dominant political party today.
> 
> The completion of the development’s landmark building — dubbed the Erqi or 2-7 Tower — could be timed to coincide with the 100-year anniversary of that watershed moment. In addition to recalling local history, the project will also offer a mixed-use, transit-oriented approach to urban redevelopment in China.











































































Source: www.som.com/projects/wuhan_jiangan_riverfront_business_district


----------



## krkseg1ops

If this is the project, I am ready to die.


----------



## Ch.W

krkseg1ops said:


> If this is the project, I am ready to die.


LOL...please don't do this, we need you here^^
But i know, this project is so damn beautiful^^


----------



## kunming tiger

krkseg1ops said:


> If this is the project, I am ready to die.


 Wait until completion hopefully it gets started pre 2020


----------



## Gabriel900

To me it looks like the Kingdom tower but with more class and sophistication. Now that's how you build a megatall ... I mean I wish this one was 1000m+ :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

808m according to those diagrams above.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Whoa. It looks like SOM has repurposed their entry from the San Francisco Transbay Tower design competition... and made it twice as tall.










I'm really glad because I loved that design, and was sad to see it go unused after Cesar Pelli's won the Transbay competition.


----------



## Ch.W

For me definitely (when it will build...kay::master::master:kay one of the most beautiful skyscrapers ever! 
Unbelievable this whole project...^^


----------



## scalziand

MarshallKnight said:


> Whoa. It looks like SOM has repurposed their entry from the San Francisco Transbay Tower design competition... and made it twice as tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really glad because I loved that design, and was sad to see it go unused after Cesar Pelli's won the Transbay competition.


That in itself was a revamped proposal for the Shanghai Tower.
















http://www.future-is-now.info/shanghai-tower---rejected-designs.html

Of course, all towers that use a Michell truss are going to look broadly similar.


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ Hah, you're right! I totally forgot about the SOM Shanghai Tower design. 

Interesting how a concept can evolve after turning over between several high profile developments. You start with the relatively basic shape and the truss facade; then you alter the shape with that low Eiffel-esque taper and add an airy crown; then you stretch the Eiffel shape and quintuple the size of the crown... 

I think what they've landed on is more elegant than either prior proposal, so hooray for iteration!


----------



## Ch.W

MarshallKnight said:


> Interesting how a concept can evolve after turning over between several high profile developments. You start with the relatively basic shape and the truss facade; then you alter the shape with that low Eiffel-esque taper and add an airy crown; then you stretch the Eiffel shape and quintuple the size of the crown...


LOL...if Gustav Eiffel had heard about this...^^


----------



## ZZ-II

808m :drool: 

Please build it!


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> 808m according to those diagrams above.


528m top of last floor
808m top of crown

talk about vanity height... :bash:

but well, observatory is above last floor and also the top of crown will not be the top of the building if it also has a spire as seen in renders


----------



## z0rg

Chow Tai Fook will develop the main tower. "At least 600m" it says.
http://house.cnhubei.com/2015/0729/246400.shtml


----------



## KillerZavatar

That's really promising. Chow tai fook seems to deliver with its big projects :cheers: and they don't cheap out designwise either!


----------



## ZZ-II

So we probably won't see 800m here but nevertheless good news!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Great news, but I'm hoping for a redesign.


----------



## z0rg

Another render http://skidmoreowingsmerrill.tumblr.com/page/8


----------



## ZZ-II

:drool:

I just want this tower being build!


----------



## Gabriel900

:drool: now that's a sexy tower


----------



## Ch.W

Let's spend money, this must be build:drool::master:mg:


----------



## Tupac96

Is there any chance of this being built?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

What's with that render, the tower looks like it's a mile high or something! This can't be right... right?! :shifty:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
that's the 808m one, it looks so tall because it is tapering a lot and actually really thin on the top

here it is more obvious: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91458135&postcount=22


----------



## The seventh shape

I love tripod style towers like this with three protruding bits at the base. Three is a magic number.


----------



## kunming tiger

600m sounds good


----------



## ZZ-II

kunming tiger said:


> 600m sounds good


808m sounds better


----------



## z0rg

Alleged model


----------



## z0rg

To be developed by Cho Tai Fook
http://hb.winshang.com/news-507687.html
http://news.wuhan.fang.com/2015-07-29/16757083.htm


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> Alleged model


look like 600m~~700m!! not 808m hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

awesome! With Chow Tai Fook this can quickly go from Vision to a real project! :cheers:


----------



## Speechless.♥

Wuhan doesn´t need another 600 m+ building. Should be reduced to 600 and build in Shenzhen, Chengdu or Beijing


----------



## chinobis

z0rg said:


> Alleged model


Sigh...why can't developers stick to their early concept renders? For my taste, this thing went from exciting to bland. hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

Hopefully the height will stay :cheers:


----------



## SametErol

Wow almost as height as Burj Khalifa


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Amazing, close to Burj height but not a needle.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Only in China!! :cheers: Yet I am still waiting for such a crazily tall project to be announced in Shenzhen... after all, even Shenwan Station Towers might not even reach 600m due to the airport paths hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Ping an is nearly 600m and basically has no spire with the new design, so it's basically close to the same height, if this indeed is around 600m


----------



## krkseg1ops

The crown looks like almost 100 meters but if it is built, it will be an anchor for future skyline, including Greenland Center.


----------



## tim1807

I wonder how this will be built construction wise. And what the cladding will look like.


----------



## KillerZavatar

If their other towers are an indication it will be a high quality design at least. :cheers:


----------



## Gray Díaz

800m tower in wuhan???? Very amazing!!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ It's probably not 808m anymore. It stands to reason that CTF after buying the plot might want to build their own design.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ It's probably not 808m anymore. It stands to reason that CTF after buying the plot might want to build their own design.


But from the model i would say it's a bit taller than the Greenland tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Hard to say. Not even really possible to count floors. Probably between 600m and 700m


----------



## KillerZavatar

waijen said:


> I love China...Guess why


the food. It is the food, isn't it? :nuts:


----------



## bartboy

Seems like there is a race to to the top.


----------



## joeroot9357

Thats nice to see off, a very great post shared here on the forum


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

KillerZavatar said:


> the food. It is the food, isn't it? :nuts:


No it's the girls


----------



## KingJack Mafia

z0rg said:


> Another render http://skidmoreowingsmerrill.tumblr.com/page/8


Nice Sleek Design; Looking forward to see it built.

"Apay Maas Kayo" - Kangkong

__________________________
*Pearl of the Orient*
http://www.itsmorefuninthephilippines.com/


----------



## Oatmeal

Holly crap this thing is tall.


----------



## DZPX

Hope this project could be completed quickly


----------



## maksnikiforov

KingJack Mafia said:


> Nice Sleek Design; Looking forward to see it built.
> 
> "Apay Maas Kayo" - Kangkong


Moscow City on the right


----------



## Shaddorry

cool. nice design!


----------



## malicious_villain

yeah nice design but on the render it looks like more than 1/3 of the building is a spire.


----------



## Zaz965

that diagrid looks like spider string


----------



## Ch.W

malicious_villain said:


> yeah nice design but on the render it looks like more than 1/3 of the building is a spire.


Indeed, that's what CTBUH says:


> Figures
> 
> Height: Architectural	808 m / 2,651 ft
> Height: Occupied	528 m / 1,732 ft
> Height: To Tip	808 m / 2,651 ft
> Height: Observatory	528 m / 1,732 ft
> Floors Above Ground	124
> Development GFA	2,600,000 m² / 27,986,167 ft²


----------



## trustevil

Ch.W said:


> Indeed, that's what CTBUH says:


Looks like greenland center would take the cake for highest occupied floor in wuhan even if this were built. I'm hoping for a different design and a finalized word on the project not just a proposal.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i like the design, especially in Wuhan. Wuhan will have a real megatall already, so a spire cheater as well works fine for me. :cheers: And just imagine what it will look like when the crown gets lit up! :drool:

Besides, this design is not final. It is the design we had before Chow Tai Fook took over the project, they will want a new design for sure and if their previous towers say anything I will aim for something brilliant.


----------



## cheerego

new proposal 648m


----------



## KillerZavatar

Amazing design, fits very well to Wuhan. :cheers:


----------



## RiseUp

Original design looks better imo


----------



## Scion

The 4 monsters of Wuhan! :master:


----------



## z0rg

What's the Fan Hai project?


----------



## droneriot

Oh cool, a megatall next to the Wuhan Center twins? Hope they're all real, haven't even heard of the two on the right.


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> What's the Fan Hai project?


render by oscillation
models by yourself haha

it's JH0309020 - Main Tower of the Wuhan Center skyline, which apparently is one giant CBD by one developer, so it will take a lot of time. I imagine the twin tower to start first. On aerial pictures I have been keeping an eye open on the main tower plot though.



droneriot said:


> Oh cool, a megatall next to the Wuhan Center twins? Hope they're all real, haven't even heard of the two on the right.


they are real, but all of these projects only by one developer. So you should expect slow progress. After Wuhan Center we will probably get the twin first before anything else.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Scion said:


> The 4 monsters of Wuhan! :master:


looks like i have to update some designs in the drawings haha


----------



## z0rg

Fan Hai is a troll developer. They'll build nothing.


----------



## Zaz965

they are making a coruscant in wuhan


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> Fan Hai is a troll developer. They'll build nothing.


So the wuhan center developer sold the main tower plot to a troll developer? That sucks.


----------



## Munwon

New info on Gaoloumi:
武汉是湖北省的省会，也是中国中部最大的城市和其中一个最主要的交通枢纽。武汉周大福金融中心 (CTFWH) 位于汉口最新发展的中央商业区，可俯瞰长江著名的壮丽景色。大楼将于 2021 年落成，届时将成为华中区最高建筑，高度达至 648米。CTFWH 是一个多用途发展项目，包括楼高 118 层、面积达327,000 平方米的甲级写字楼；3 层高零售裙楼和地下购物中心，面积达 125,000平方米；另有四幢90 米高的住宅与服务式住宅大楼，总面积达80,000平方米，整个建筑群组耸立于长江北岸。发展项目特别采用了架空的“树形”桥梁，配合可用作不同类型商业活动的地下范围，同时直接与地铁车站、架空轻轨和地底环形公路连接。项目同时也与相邻的 52,000平方米城市公园及大型河滨步道公园连接。该项目位于武汉中央商务区的心脏地带，区内还有多项新落成的文化设施，本项目势将成为汉口区的主要焦点和交通枢纽。这幢标志性的摩天大楼经过特别设计，除了展示其独有的特色和魅力外，也重新定义了中央商务区的天际线。大楼仿如一座方尖石塔耸立于中央商业区一众全新发展项目的中央，标志着武汉的发展与未来繁荣。在塔楼立面上，带角栓的弧线从塔楼底部一直向上延伸，优雅地包围着塔楼四面，徐徐直达顶层。这些角栓线条不但展现了塔楼的美学特质，同时也能够降低塔楼承受的风荷载。


----------



## KillerZavatar

So only 648m... but good to know the project is still on

Edit: Nevermind, we already knew about that height, hahaha


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 武汉周大福中心


----------



## ed500

Research papers from CTBUH on CTF towers in Guangzhou, Tianjin and Wuhan.

http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...ing-of-the-mega-tower-in-the-city-context.pdf
http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...ourney-toward-building-a-better-new-world.pdf


----------



## ed500

Sum up of all known info.

Name: *Wuhan CTF Finance Center*
Height: *648m*
Floors: *118*
Building Function: *Office*
Completion: *2021*
Architect: *Ronald Lu & Partners*
Tower GFA: *327,000 m2*
Development GFA: *532,000 m2 *
Structural Engineer: *Arup*
Structural Material: *Composite*
Energy Label: *LEED Gold*


----------



## ashish9612

Great


----------



## ashish9612

This is some good work


----------



## z0rg

CTF supertalls were supposed to steal the show both height and design-wise. This one looks deadly dull though.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the renders we have are rather blurry, I am sure the design will look a lot better in the end


----------



## ed500

This site is located in Wuhan, China, and has a total area of 119,060 square metres. The Wuhan Chow Tai Fook Financial Centre is a complex development which comprises of one 648-metre super high-rise office building, a four-block residential tower, a three-storey retail podium and five levels of basement retail and carpark.

*A landmark project for Wuhan*
This is the third super high-rise project undertaken by the Chow Tai Fook Group in China, aiming to become one of the landmark projects in Wuhan.

Led by our Managing Director, Mr Stephen Lai, RLB is providing full quantity surveying services. RLB is working with New World Development Company as the project Manager, and Ronald Lu & Partners (Hong Kong), Arup, and WSP Parsons Brinckerhoff. The project has just broken ground and is due for completion at the end of 2022.










http://rlb.com/en/news/2016-09-06-wuhan-chow-tai-fook-financial-centre-project/


----------



## ed500

Found this article containing pictures of the site currently. Demolition of existing buildings is said to be complete by the end of the year.









Main Tower plot.









Main Tower plot.









Main Tower located futher along the river behind the tall apartments to the left.


















http://news.fdc.com.cn/sd/940467.shtml#p=92249


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Wow Chow Tai Fook seems to be one of the most reliable developers in China. Three 500m+ projects in the last years and all of them started not long after announcement. I am glad that they are interested in buying a Qianhai Plot and buildings there headquaters there, so I suspect that we can expect another project by them soon!
http://m.scmp.com/business/companie...et-china-headquarters-qianhai-free-trade-zone


----------



## Munwon

TowerVerre:) said:


> Wow Chow Tai Fook seems to be one of the most reliable developers in China. Three 500m+ projects in the last years and all of them started not long after announcement. I am glad that they are interested in buying a Qianhai Plot and buildings there headquaters there, so I suspect that we can expect another project by them soon!
> http://m.scmp.com/business/companie...et-china-headquarters-qianhai-free-trade-zone


Great find Ed500! Also CTF is planning something tall in Suzhou. We have to wait!


----------



## KillerZavatar

TowerVerre:) said:


> Wow Chow Tai Fook seems to be one of the most reliable developers in China. Three 500m+ projects in the last years and all of them started not long after announcement. I am glad that they are interested in buying a Qianhai Plot and buildings there headquaters there, so I suspect that we can expect another project by them soon!
> http://m.scmp.com/business/companie...et-china-headquarters-qianhai-free-trade-zone


hope they won't be restricted by height limits there...


----------



## ed500

Munwon said:


> Great find Ed500! Also CTF is planning something tall in Suzhou. We have to wait!


Yes rumor has it on gaoloumi that CTF will develop the north tower plot of century plaza in Suzhou and will be around 539m. But nothing offical yet.


----------



## WhiteGerbera

ed500 said:


> Yes rumor has it on gaoloumi that CTF will develop the north tower plot of century plaza in Suzhou and will be around 539m. But nothing offical yet.


Sending good vibes they will hire the right architect should CTF Suzhou proceed.


----------



## z0rg

TowerVerre:) said:


> Wow Chow Tai Fook seems to be one of the most reliable developers in China. Three 500m+ projects in the last years and all of them started not long after announcement. I am glad that they are interested in buying a Qianhai Plot and buildings there headquaters there, so I suspect that we can expect another project by them soon!
> http://m.scmp.com/business/companie...et-china-headquarters-qianhai-free-trade-zone


Which 3 CTF projects were started? Only GZ and TJ afaik.

The Suzhou one is great news. Hopefully they'll try to go even taller than the former twin tower as they did with their GZ project. About Qianhai, I'm sceptic height-wise.


----------



## surfnasi

Hope this tower gets started soon

Be great to have Greenland Tower and this been U/C at the same time


----------



## TowerVerre:)

z0rg said:


> Which 3 CTF projects were started? Only GZ and TJ afaik.
> 
> The Suzhou one is great news. Hopefully they'll try to go even taller than the former twin tower as they did with their GZ project. About Qianhai, I'm sceptic height-wise.


Seems like I misinterpreted the pictures. I thought this one has the status 'demo' now.
And yes, likely their Qianhai project won't be so tall because of the airport restrictions, but ~300m is possible I think (pure speculation).


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
this project indeed is Demo now, we should change the title. But Demo isn't really U/C. It's just a good sign that it might become U/C


----------



## ed500

Better quality render, posted on Gaoloumi by mt


----------



## KillerZavatar

In a way it has similar elements to Wuhan Center, which is quite nice :cheers:


----------



## The-Real-Link

That's what I thought too. Similar but in this case for being so tall and needing a similar structural system, that's not a bad thing.


----------



## z0rg

And Chow Tai Fook is a serious developer, we are to expect something serious here.


----------



## KillerZavatar

while I do have no worries of them not being serious, please keep in mind that this development seems to be far from starting. 

1. The roads aren't even finished.
2. Demolition is only halfway done.
3. This is a huge project and the surrounding buildings might be in an earlier phase.

A lot design changes can still happen in the next few years before prep work starts.


----------



## z0rg

Long term then. But remember Wuhan's Greenland. It looked totally vision once.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Galoumi by Stallone


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by evankid


----------



## Munwon

This project is becoming more real to me!


----------



## KillerZavatar

ed500 said:


> Posted on Galoumi by Stallone


nice curves!

and thread title should be demo i think.


----------



## AsankaD

What's with those old buildings? is that the place where this project is to come


----------



## tim1807

AsankaD said:


> What's with those old buildings? is that the place where this project is to come


Yes, it seems they will all go away for this and more new development.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I think (and hope) the megatall itself is in a spot that is already clear, but side towers need more demolition for sure.

edit: looking at google maps again and comparing to the overview picture on the last page, it looks like it still needs demolition for the main tower as well (at least at the time the satellite picture was taken).


----------



## ed500

CTBUH video on CTF Towers.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQPezG5zon8


----------



## ed500

^^ Screen Caps from the video. The design looks the same as the curvy model posted before, the other render looked a little bland so this could be the final design.


----------



## KillerZavatar

good to see that at least in this concept layout, the tower will have a supporting supertall close to it.


----------



## Nick852

I wouldn't be surprised if these developments were delayed or scaled down, because CTF is not doing so great financially this year.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by evankid


----------



## The-Real-Link

Really shocking just how many large developments like this are either in slum like condition or simply being torn down or not maintained. I wonder how old that whole area was originally before it was even demolished.


----------



## Munwon

The-Real-Link said:


> Really shocking just how many large developments like this are either in slum like condition or simply being torn down or not maintained. I wonder how old that whole area was originally before it was even demolished.


Wuhan needs the redevelopment of its older areas. I feel it is the worst shape of major Chinese cities.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by RickBlaine


----------



## the man from k-town

So many Megatalls rising in China atm 😰


----------



## ed500

http://focus.21cn.com/society/a/2017/0116/12/31890857.shtml


----------



## KillerZavatar

so beautiful, :drool: superb design again. Chow Tai Fook really cares about getting quality designs for their towers. :cheers:


----------



## kunming tiger

lets hope it gets off the ground soon


----------



## ed500

https://www.facebook.com/rlphongkong/


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by RickBlaine, images by ww545699572阿文


----------



## ed500

^^ I think the main tower plot is located where all the white trucks are. The lands looking quite flat now, hopefully a ground breaking ceremony should be coming up soon.


----------



## KillerZavatar

seems like they razed all of the buildings pretty quickly, i am really happy they started with the tower site and there is no nail house prevailing! this might move much much faster ahead than i thought


----------



## naki




----------



## surfnasi

Wow the renders look great,another giant stylist tower U/C soon


----------



## ed500

Pictures of demolition posted on gaoloumi by RickBlaine


----------



## naki




----------



## Virus2501




----------



## KillerZavatar

^^

now i am confused. i thought this demolition was on Hua's site?

edit: ok i found it now, it is this building indeed! found the location on the map.


----------



## SuperAnimeBeat

25.03.2021


----------



## oscillation

*by 那片红树林 via 太阳黑子





























*


----------



## Dude254

How far is this tower from Greenland tower?


----------



## ed500

Dude254 said:


> How far is this tower from Greenland tower?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

ed500 said:


>


Wow, a near straight line!


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Wow, a near straight line!


Well yes, the shortest distance between two points is a straight line...

Unless you were talking about it being nearly a VERTICAL line


----------



## oscillation

*by curryliu 4.8












































*


----------



## A Chicagoan

That looks suspiciously like a pile of bricks...


----------



## Dude254

So currently Wuhan is leading China with a total of 5 supertall skyscrapers under construction/ prep over 400 metres?


----------



## Munwon

Dude254 said:


> So currently Wuhan is leading China with a total of 5 supertall skyscrapers under construction/ prep over 400 metres?


Yes


----------



## Haieg

There are 4 400m+ and 1 with the exact height of 400m


----------



## Munwon

Haieg said:


> There are 4 400m+ and 1 with the exact height of 400m


+ 1 thats already built


----------



## oscillation

4 prep, if we count Fosun Bund ( it is a serious building, perhaps the most atractive Wuhan's single tower in near future, ofcourse greenland had to be The Wuhan's king, but ,) another one cut to 376 (the spire is a liar  ) 1 U/C next to greenland. How many? 6 and Wuhan Center- 7 ( I repeat if we count Fosun with prep status ). And 1 to 5 buildings are proposals. But the last five or more are just Pro for the current situation. I have expectations for CTF Finance Center yet, what I mean. A new project or the same vision but 499.9m, a little gift for greenland's beheading . It is not fare to Wuhan. 25m are 25 meters. Other cities have these 25 m. There were times, when Wuhan had 4 600+ and 2 700+ proposals.  Bla-bla-bla...Dreams are free.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by *Nicholas_Zhou





















































*

By *海拉尔的绿皮车*


----------



## Khale_Xi

I love it, one of the best designs ever. But aren't CTF and New World different developers? I'm confused


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

One Vanderbilt called, she wants her design back


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

In all seriousness it’s a pretty cool design


----------



## Hudson11

CTF Guangzhou's little sibling.


----------



## Munwon

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> One Vanderbilt called, she wants her design back


This looks nothing like One Vanderbilt


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Munwon said:


> This looks nothing like One Vanderbilt


















From this angle it does


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Second time's the charm!








In other news, here's my Sketchup Model!













Wuhan CTF Finance Center | 3D Warehouse


Wuhan Chow Tai Fook Finance Centre (simplified Chinese: 武汉周大福金融中心) is a 475 m / 1,558 ft tall skyscraper under construction in the business district of Wuhan, Hubei, China. The tower was originally planned to rise to 648 m / 2,126 ft to be China's tallest, surpassing the Shanghai Tower, but its...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## ed500

26/05/22 by curryliu


----------



## thestealthyartist

I love how CTF Centres basically have a base design for reference at this point. Two of the four CTFs listed on Wikipedia use the "stepped block" approach already (this and the Guangzhou one), and I think it would be really cool to see more spins of this design on new CTFs. Just seems really funny that they'd all start looking similar.


----------



## God.Comrade

ed500 said:


> Posted on Gaoloumi by 武汉周大福中心


I'm going to miss this old design.


----------



## thestealthyartist

God.Comrade said:


> I'm going to miss this old design.


Same. Maybe it was too expensive?


----------



## ed500

15/06/22 by cjdxhb


----------



## Hudson11

KPF really loves this sleek, stepped crown kind of design. CTF Guangzhou, 1 Vanderbilt NYC, Panda Tower Chengdu...


----------



## Zaz965

this is my disappointment, it should be thick instead of sleek


----------



## Speechless.♥

Beautiful design, pitty they can´t add 2 meters to have highest building in Wuhan.


----------



## kanye

by whhb123


----------



## ed500

03/10/22 by curryliu


----------



## ed500

17/10/22 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## ed500

22/10/22 by evankid


----------



## kanye

October 27 by xianghu9999027


----------



## zwamborn

2022-11-13 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## ed500

20/11/22 by evankid


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted November 28 by 海拉尔的绿皮车 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

the bottom looks thick


----------



## ed500

22/12/22 by whhb123


----------

